# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Поиграем?

## Настя

Предлагаю поиграть в игру-песни. Суть игры заключается в том, чтобы по порядку вспомнить все песни, в которых упоминается то или иное число.
Я начну, чтобы было понятнее.

"ОДИН раз в год сады цветут...."

Следующий игрок должен вспомнить строчку из песни, в которой упоминается число ДВА, и так далее...

----------


## Роман

О! Прикольно!  
Ну, значит, я продолжу:

"Дважды ДВА - четыре, 
Дважды ДВА - четыре...
Это всем известно в целом мире"

----------


## JAHolper

ТРИ танкиста - ТРИ веселых друга
Экипаж машины боевой.

----------


## Sanych

> О! Прикольно!  
> Ну, значит, я продолжу:
> 
> "Дважды ДВА - *четыре*, 
> Дважды ДВА - *четыре*...
> Это всем известно в целом мире"

----------


## гость

Я вам песенку спою про ПЯТЬ минут!
Эту песенку мою пускай поют!
Пусть летит она по свету,
Я дарю Вам песню эту!
Эту песенку, про пять минут!

----------


## Настя

Земфира 

"Я буду ждать, ты звони,  
В мои обычные *шесть*.  
Я стала старше на жизнь.  
Наверно нужно учесть..."

----------


## Sanych

Кузьмин 
Напои меня зелием своим. … Ни вина, ни ласки не жалей, Песней нежной душу мне согрей, Унеси меня за семь морей, За семь морей, за семь морей…

----------


## Роман

Перекресток семи дорог, 
Вот и я
Перекресток семи дорог 
Жизнь моя
Пусть загнал я судьбу свою
Но в каком бы не пел краю
Все мне кажется, 
Я опять на тебе стою....

Повторюсь немного на "семёрке", но уж больно песня хорошая  Вообще, мне очень "Машина времени" нравится. "Костёр", например - песня на все времена.

----------


## Настя

Да, эта цифра заслуживает, чтобы ей выделили отдельную тему! 

"На седьмом этаже
за СЕМЬ часов счастья
спасибо тебе..." 

А теперь - "бесконечная" восьмёрка!

"В доме восемь на Тверском бульваре 
Ясно было даже детворе, 
Что из сто седьмой квартиры парень 
Самый симпатичный во дворе".

Вот!

----------


## Carlen

Я не знаю, откуда у меня это в голове, но когда понадобилось вспомнить рифмованные слова про девятку, мозг выдал вот такое:

Шел трамвай девятый номер,
А в трамвае кто-то помер.

)) Если не подойдет - я не обижусь))

----------


## Carlen

Извиняюсь, надо было слова из песен.

А нам не страшен ни вал девятый,
Ни холод вечной мерзлоты.
Ведь мы ребята, ведь мы ребята
Семидесятой широты...

----------


## Sanych

Констанция д'Артаньяну пела:
Десять пуль вам грозят, десять шпаг
Но страшней вашей хладности знак.

----------


## Настя

Приятно, что моя тема нашла такую поддержку у форумчан 

Итак, 11 и 12  

А чо чо чо чо чо чо чо чо, ранетое сердце бьется так горячо... 
А чо чо чо чо чо чо чо чо, У меня не жизнь, у меня не жизнь,  
у меня не жизнь, 
А Абы Чо – one, two, three, Абы Чо – four, five, six, 
Абы Чо -eight, nine, ten, Абы Чо – eleven, twelve.

----------


## Carlen

Что-то я не понял вспоминать песни со словами 11 и 12 и т.д.

----------


## Роман

Думаю, тут подразумевалось то, что "eleven, twelve" - это одиннадцать и двенадцать в переводе с английского  Весьма оригинально, должен заметить!

----------


## Carlen

Это и ежу понятно, мне непонятно это песня такая или чо чо чо?

----------


## JAHolper

Пятницу *13*-ое мы отмечаем каждый год
Все наши пацаны "ЗА", а вот подруг это не прёт
Ведь пишут газеты, что в лесу нашем где-то
Какой-то шизик топором насмерть замочил деда

Noize MC

----------


## Настя

> Это и ежу понятно, мне непонятно это песня такая или чо чо чо?


Я думаю, что это песня  Но Вы можете, конечно, считать как-то по другому. Вот здесь посмотрите, пожалуйста http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlGHY_r7OcE

----------


## Carlen

Настя, я Вам верю на слово.

Но если Вы ищите песни по нету, то может найдете с такими словами
"...............
 У нас еще в запасе четырнадцать минут.
 Я верю, друзья, караваны ракет
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, от звезды до звезды
На пыльных дорогах далеких планет
Останутся наши следы"
Просто я не очень отчетливо помню слова этой песни. А в ней как раз есть слова про цифру 14

----------


## Carlen

Ну что притихли-то, разве кончился порох в пороховницах!

Пятнадцать человек на рундук мертвеца.
Йо-хо-хо , и бутылка рому.
Пей, и дьявол доведет тебя до конца
Йо-хо-хо , и бутылка рому.

----------

